# Orlando 2 or 3 units (10 people)...last minute



## Lauren81M (Oct 10, 2013)

My Wyndham Bonnet Creek reservations (which I've had for months) were cancelled for no apparent reason.  I have 10 people leaving in 11 days for a 2-week trip, and no place to stay. Please help!!!

Need (3) 2-bedroom units or (2) 3-bedroom units for October 19-November 2, or any part of that time period.  Would love to be at the same resort, but I know it's practically impossible at this point.  Would also take Sheraton, Diamond, Marriott, Hilton, Holiday Inn, etc.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## am1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Were your reservations in the same owners name?


----------



## jmurp62 (Oct 10, 2013)

sent you a PM


----------



## tashamen (Oct 10, 2013)

II has lots of Getaways at various resorts during that time, including some 2BRs.  You can't tell from the website if they have more than one at any of the resorts but they could tell you that by phone.


----------



## Flasher42 (Oct 11, 2013)

Westgate Vacation Villas
Kissimmee , FL , USA
WGV 

Oct 19 2013 - Oct 26 2013
2 6 8	

More Dates
I have gift certificate I can use, the above has a 2bd sleeps 8 also willing to use last years week to possibly get another 2bd.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2013)

Flasher42 said:


> Westgate Vacation Villas
> Kissimmee , FL , USA
> WGV
> 
> ...



Except the exchange companies don't permit you to rent exchanges...


----------



## jules54 (Oct 13, 2013)

Interested in what happened to reservations. Why were they cancelled?


----------

